# B12 Injection



## musclepump (Feb 4, 2006)

Did the first one today. Didn't hurt a bit going in or during the injection. Does hurt now though, a bit of a throbbing pain around the injection site. I used a 27g slin pin, same needle in and in. This normal? Just want to make sure all is good.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 4, 2006)

And how often, for those of you who had used this stuff before, did you shoot? I used 1,000mcg and I was thinking repeat that dose every 3 or 4 days. Is there good reason to do it more or less frequently?


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 4, 2006)

The pain should go away by itself.


----------



## GFR (Feb 4, 2006)

I know Tough uses B12, I hope he jumps on here and gives his opinion.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 5, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> And how often, for those of you who had used this stuff before, did you shoot? I used 1,000mcg and I was thinking repeat that dose every 3 or 4 days. Is there good reason to do it more or less frequently?


I use 500mcg every 4 days. I use a insulin pin and just poke it anywhere. Foremanrules can tell you that. I have never had any problems what so ever. 

Note; I have used 1 cc with no problems several times. Where did you poke it. I have problems only when i shoot the tummy. Now i just poke the arm or quad at an angle. When foreman was here I even poked the forearm and had no problem. 

Tough


----------



## topolo (Feb 5, 2006)

Did you poke him as well?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 6, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I use 500mcg every 4 days. I use a insulin pin and just poke it anywhere. Foremanrules can tell you that. I have never had any problems what so ever.
> 
> Note; I have used 1 cc with no problems several times. Where did you poke it. I have problems only when i shoot the tummy. Now i just poke the arm or quad at an angle. When foreman was here I even poked the forearm and had no problem.
> 
> Tough


 
I poked in some fat below my belly button.

What kind of problems did you have when you shot there?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a bunch of little red dots on the lower portion of my stomach, in line with where I've done my shots. Has this happened to anyone else? At first they itched, now they don't.


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 6, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I have a bunch of little red dots on the lower portion of my stomach, in line with where I've done my shots. Has this happened to anyone else? At first they itched, now they don't.


The dots should go away by themselves...


----------



## musclepump (Feb 6, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> The dots should go away by themselves...


 
Did you get them?


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 6, 2006)

when I used B12.............


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 6, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I use 500mcg every 4 days. I use a insulin pin and just poke it anywhere. Foremanrules can tell you that. I have never had any problems what so ever.
> 
> Note; I have used 1 cc with no problems several times. Where did you poke it. I have problems only when i shoot the tummy. Now i just poke the arm or quad at an angle. When foreman was here I even poked the forearm and had no problem.
> 
> Tough



Whole lotta pokin goin on...

In any case MP, you see any benefits so far?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 6, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Whole lotta pokin goin on...
> 
> In any case MP, you see any benefits so far?



Only if the red bots below my belly button are a benefit. I don't think they are though 

I've heard it takes a cumulative effort for any benefits, so I'm going to give it a few more shots and see what goes on. I'm only shooting E3D though; the slin pins are so small it doesn't even hurt, so even if I did it every day it wouldn't be painful.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Tough, where ya at bro? Wondering what types of issues you had when doing the shots in the stomach


----------



## the nut (Aug 14, 2008)

musclepump said:


> Did the first one today. Didn't hurt a bit going in or during the injection. Does hurt now though, a bit of a throbbing pain around the injection site. I used a 27g slin pin, same needle in and in. This normal? Just want to make sure all is good.



MP, How did this stuff end up working for you?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2008)

the nut said:


> MP, How did this stuff end up working for you?



I am currently shooting 2000mcg into my delts every other day. I have had no injection pain. I have been injecting the B12 since Saturday. I really haven't noticed anything yet. I haven't gotten much of an energy increase from it.


----------



## Built (Aug 14, 2008)

I stick myself with 0.5-1.0 cc every three or four weeks. I just shove a slin pin into a delt, and yeah, it usually hurts a bit for about half an hour then it goes away. 

I do it at bedtime so I don't notice it. It's gone in the morning.

My experience with it is that if you need it, do you EVER feel better in the AM - really rested! If you don't, your pee just cost you sixty cents. No biggie.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2008)

Built said:


> I stick myself with 0.5-1.0 cc every three or four weeks. I just shove a slin pin into a delt, and yeah, it usually hurts a bit for about half an hour then it goes away.
> 
> I do it at bedtime so I don't notice it. It's gone in the morning.
> 
> My experience with it is that if you need it, do you EVER feel better in the AM - really rested! If you don't, your pee just cost you sixty cents. No biggie.



You shoot 1000mcg every 3 or 4 weeks? Damn. I am shooting 30,000 after 4 weeks. And I still don't feel shit off of it. My vial cost me $60. am I just wasting money?


----------



## Built (Aug 14, 2008)

I just do it to treat any possible deficiency. 

You're doing it for some other reason, yes? What is it supposed to stimulate? 

How many cc are in a 60 dollar vial? I think my 10cc vial costs me 6 bucks.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2008)

Built said:


> I just do it to treat any possible deficiency.
> 
> You're doing it for some other reason, yes? What is it supposed to stimulate?
> 
> How many cc are in a 60 dollar vial? I think my 10cc vial costs me 6 bucks.



30 mL @ 1000mcg per mL

I was trying to kick start my metabolism and increase energy. So far I got nothing. I am also taking clenbuterol and drinking a ton of coffee.

I might stop the shots and only take maybe 3 shots a month.


----------



## Built (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, I wonder why it's so expensive there? I just buy mine along with the pins at the local pharmacy. It's OTC here. Where are you?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2008)

Built said:


> Wow, I wonder why it's so expensive there? I just buy mine along with the pins at the local pharmacy. It's OTC here. Where are you?



Alabama. B12 and needles are prescription only here.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.cemproducts.com/cemproducts.html

AG-Guys & Affiliates :: Accessories :: B12


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2008)

dg806 said:


> http://www.cemproducts.com/cemproducts.html
> 
> AG-Guys & Affiliates :: Accessories :: B12




Lol, actually I bought mine from AG-guys. I confused the price of the B12 with the clen price, or something else, maybe the nolva. Still $44 is high for something I can't feel any affect from.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Lol, actually I bought mine from AG-guys. I confused the price of the B12 with the clen price, or something else, maybe the nolva. Still $44 is high for something I can't feel any affect from.



True. You probably don't really need it. If you did, it would make a big difference in energy like built said. It would be good for building muscle though.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 10, 2009)

KelJu said:


> 30 mL @ 1000mcg per mL
> 
> I was trying to kick start my metabolism and increase energy. So far I got nothing. I am also taking clenbuterol and drinking a ton of coffee.



Bump
sorry I know this is a way old forum but checking this out b/c Im wanting to both try b12 and I've been thinking about trying some diff cutting agents. 
KelJu how'd that b12 end up working for you? also the clen? looks like you were doing a little cutting yourself here how did the whole thing in general go?


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 11, 2009)

awhites1 said:


> Bump
> sorry I know this is a way old forum but checking this out b/c Im wanting to both try b12 and I've been thinking about trying some diff cutting agents.
> KelJu how'd that b12 end up working for you? also the clen? looks like you were doing a little cutting yourself here how did the whole thing in general go?



ok well all I keep reading is that if you dont have a b12 deficiency its not really going to help, so the added b12 isn't going to increase red blood cells unless you have a deficiency? trying to get my energy levels up for basketball. I do alright in the gym when i'm on my shotgun but damn am i ever huffin and puffin on the court


----------



## KelJu (Dec 11, 2009)

awhites1 said:


> ok well all I keep reading is that if you dont have a b12 deficiency its not really going to help, so the added b12 isn't going to increase red blood cells unless you have a deficiency? trying to get my energy levels up for basketball. I do alright in the gym when i'm on my shotgun but damn am i ever huffin and puffin on the court



I spent tons of money on b12 for a while, and I never felt shit from it. So yeah, I think you won't notice a difference unless you have a deficiency.

Sorry, I would have replied sooner, but I have been out of ton on business all week. I just got back today.


----------



## nkira (Dec 11, 2009)

1cc B12 vial costs me around $1 here in India....

Kelju, are you taking the B12 shots for energy related issues?

I went to doc just yesterday & told him how I feel...blah blah blah...

I also suffer from left eye Pitosis, she was the 1st doc to notice it without me mentioning it & she wants me to test for EMG as she suspects ophthalmic myasthenia &/or Myasthenia gravis

Hopefully this tiredness & fatigue I feel will get diagnosed....


----------

